# Strange Issue with Whole Home and Vizio Smart TV



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Got a new TV over the weekend, a Vizio M series 60 inch. It is a smart tv and is hardwired. I noticed after I set it up that the remote worked about 3 seconds and then the TV would become unresponsive for about a minute to 90 seconds, then it would resume working as normal. Unresponsive means, the TV would still work but be totally unresponsive to any remote commands. This was repeatable every time I turn it n.

My setup at home is a wired, whole home with HR34 and multiple HR22s. 

I did some basic troubleshooting with the TV and narrowed down the unresponsiveness to the TVs internet connection. Basically, when the TV was connected to the internet, I'd get the unresponsiveness, when I turned the connection off, no issue.

Today I did some more troubleshooting and have found that when I disconnect the Whole Home from my router, the problem with the TV goes away. The TV is responsive as usual, as soon as I plug the whole home in, the TV is unresponsive (still works and shows picture and sound but is unresponsive to any command).

Clearly the Whole Home and Vizio are not co-existing. The issue happens both when the TV is hardwired or wireless.

I should also mention (and no idea if the issues are related) the past couple of days while trying to watch a show on the HR34 to one other DVR, it sporadically breaks up and then the connection drops, but just for a few seconds. I then have to go back into List and re-start the show.

Any ideas on how to troubleshoot or fix the issue with the TV and/or if it is related to the connection dropping issue.

EDIT the connection dropping issue was resolved with a reboot of the HR34, so the two issues appear unrelated as the TV unresponsiveness issue remains. I tested the TV with the Whole Home Ethernet disconnected and had no issue. As soon as I plugged it in, the TV immediately went unresponsive to remote commands as if it was tied up in the background (trying to pull an IP?).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

How are your receivers and TV set up to obtain IP addresses? If you are using straight DHCP so that they are assigned IP addresses, see if you can use DHCP Reservations on the router. Basically, you are telling the router to assign the same IP address to the devices every time they connect to the network or renew their lease. I would do this for your receivers and your TV and then see what happens.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And also how exactly is your tv and the receivers wired to your network as well.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

The Vizio is directly wired to the router (I've also tried wireless) but the issue is present whether it is a wireless or hardwired connection.

The Whole Home is also directly wired to the router (Netgear WNDR4500), using a DECA box as the internet connection kit as I went Whole Home shortly after it was publicly released and before they had the official connection kit.

I don't think I'm using Static IPs for anything in the house, including the TV and DVR, but I need to double check and see if the PS3 is (not sure if he PS3 would make a difference given the Whole Home appears to be the causative factor). Per Merge's advice, I will try using a static IP for the TV when I get a chance.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Vizio is directly wired to the router (I've also tried wireless) but the issue is present whether it is a wireless or hardwired connection.

The Whole Home is also directly wired to the router (Netgear WNDR4500), using a DECA box as the internet connection kit as I went Whole Home shortly after it was publicly released and before they had the official connection kit.

I don't think I'm using Static IPs for anything in the house, including the TV and DVR, but I need to double check and see if the PS3 is (not sure if he PS3 would make a difference given the Whole Home appears to be the causative factor). Per Merge's advice, I will try using a static IP for the TV when I get a chance.


Not static IPs. DHCP Reservations.

The IP address is set on the the router for each device and not at the device.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Not static IPs. DHCP Reservations.
> 
> The IP address is set on the the router for each device and not at the device.
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand now. I will give that a try.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To what is the TV hooked up? Which remote are you using?
Is it possible that the TV is trying to be an RVU client behind your back??


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> To what is the TV hooked up? Which remote are you using?
> Is it possible that the TV is trying to be an RVU client behind your back??


The TV is hooked up to an HR34. However, disconnecting the HR34 from the Vizio has no effect on the TV being unresponsive. It still happens every time Whole Home is hooked up. The unresponsiveness lasts for about a minute and then all is well for the rest of the time the TV is on.

I have tried both the Vizio remote and the Directv remote.

The causative factor is whether or not Whole Home is connected to the network.

The TV becomes unresponsive in two situations. First, when the TV is turned on (and the Whole Home and TV are both connected to the network), it is unresponsive for about a minute. Second, if the Whole Home is initially disconnected when I turn the TV on, as soon as I plug Whole Home into the router, the TV becomes unresponsive for about a minute. If I turn the TV on without Whole Home connected there is no issue.

There is at least one other person I've seen post on AVSforum who has a similar issue who is also a Directv customer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You have plowed through all the settings on the TV? Esp. any having to do with RVU?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, another option to try. Unplug your hr34 from power only. See if that changes anyone. If not unplug your other receivers as well, and see if simply having the deca plugged in is causing it. I wonder have you tried resetting your routers while everything is plugged in?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Well, another option to try. Unplug your hr34 from power only. See if that changes anyone. If not unplug your other receivers as well, and see if simply having the deca plugged in is causing it. I wonder have you tried resetting your routers while everything is plugged in?


That is a good idea, maybe one of them is defective and screwing things up. I'll test, one by one, taking each offline and see what happens.

I did reset the router while everything was plugged in the other day and it did not change the issue.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> You have plowed through all the settings on the TV? Esp. any having to do with RVU?


I don't believe this is an RVU TV, at least I haven't seen an option for it.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I tried Merge's solution re the DHCP reservation and that did not fix the issue.

As suggested, I will try, disconnecting every HR from the network without unhooking the DECA from the router and see if that fixes the issue, I will then add them back, one by one, to see if one specific HR causes the issue.

However, before I do that, I wondered, is there a way to isolate the TV from everything else on the network, in other words, allow the TV to see the internet, but to not see the other devices on my network? If that is possible, that may be an easier fix.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I came up with at least an interim solution. I created a "Guest Network" on my router and one of the options is to isolate it from the rest of the network. I did that and now I have connectivity with no issues with responsiveness..

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Er, just what I was going to suggest.......... 

If you do find out the cause and cure besides the workaround. please let us know.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Er, just what I was going to suggest..........
> 
> If you do find out the cause and cure besides the workaround. please let us know.


I will see if there is another cause over the weekend. What is interesting, is that all the people who I've seen report the issue in the Vizio thread on avsforum, have all been Directv customers.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Interesting....I have a Vizio M650 and too have this issue. I was always under the impression that this minute of no interaction (tv doesn't respond to remote commands) was due to the number of smart internet apps loading on the TV (like a computer booting up). I've only had this TV since January and it was at first hooked up to an HR24 via HDMI and now a Genie. I've had whole home before I ever had the TV so its been like that since day 1. Until I saw this thread, I've never even thought about investigating it further because I just though it was the TV.


----------



## jay7499 (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you Try a software update on the genie ? Is the deca wireless ? If it is how is it connected to the genie ?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Did you Try a software update on the genie ? Is the deca wireless ? If it is how is it connected to the genie ?


The OP stated that the CCK is hardwired to the router. A software update on the Genie will not do anything. The OP stated that the issue persists whether the Genie is connected or not.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Issue on going. My Asus router supports guest networks. But then doesn't this limit you to only using a wireless connection?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

markman07 said:



> Issue on going. My Asus router supports guest networks. But then doesn't this limit you to only using a wireless connection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes, guest networks are only WiFi


----------



## Custnam (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello. I was researching my issue and found this thread. I have the exact same problem. I just bought a Vizio E500i-B1 and have it connected to a Netgear WNDR3700. When it is connected wired or wireless I lose all response from the set. But I also have a Netgear WNDR3400 which ironically is connected to the 3700, but when I connect to the 3400 it doesnt happen. I was hoping someone figured this out? In the meantime I will try the guest network and see if that works. Thanks


----------



## foldbak (Jan 2, 2015)

I have the same problem. I bought a Vizio E650I-a2 from Costco 2 years ago. It's connected to my home network wirelessly. I have a Motorola NVG510 router. Connected to the router is my desktop main computer which is on all the time, a Western Digital network hard drive/media player that is on all of the time, a wireless laptop that is only on when in use, a DTV receiver/DVR that is connected wirelessly and on all the time. 

the problem is the same. The Vizio becomes unresponsive to the remote. The picture is on but none of the controls work. I have to remove power the get it to respond again. I called Vizio and they told me that the network was tiring to share files with the TV causing the issue. I was told to reset the TV and disconnect the internet connection for 2 weeks and see if the problem persists. The problem did not occur when the TV network was disabled. The next step was to reconnect the TV to the wireless network and disconnect the WD hard drive. This worked for a while. The issue did not occur as often. It only happened about once a month. I recently reconnected the WD hard drive and now it happens about 3 times a week.

Vizio had also told me to create a guest network that doesn't file share and assign the TV to that network. I don't really no how to configure my router for this option. I'm not even sure it has the capabilities. Your help would be appreciated.

I'm shocked that Vizio is hiding this issue and has not addressed it in their support page.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd start by downloading the manual for the router. Then see what URL it gives for accessing the control pages via your connected computer. It may be evident from there how to do it, or it could cause hours of reading.

Good luck.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

foldbak said:


> I have the same problem. I bought a Vizio E650I-a2 from Costco 2 years ago.


I have never tried this service but did you call Costco Concierge Services _(1-866-861-0450_) to see if they could help?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

raott said:


> Got a new TV over the weekend, a Vizio M series 60 inch. It is a smart tv and is hardwired. I noticed after I set it up that the remote worked about 3 seconds and then the TV would become unresponsive for about a minute to 90 seconds, then it would resume working as normal. Unresponsive means, the TV would still work but be totally unresponsive to any remote commands. This was repeatable every time I turn it n.
> 
> My setup at home is a wired, whole home with HR34 and multiple HR22s.
> 
> ...


I had this problem quite some time back.
I have a Samsung TV, an HR24 , not connected to the internet and no whole home connection.

My TV was flooding the IR sensor in the DTV receiver with infrared signals as it started up and eventually warmed up. This lasted for over a minute that the remote would not do anything.
I blocked the unwanted infrared and now it responds almost instantly.

Try this: Have your TV remote in one hand and the DirecTV remote in the other. Use the DTV remote to turn the unit off, right away use the TV remote to turn the TV off.
Now press the channel up or down button several times and see if the light flashes on the DirecTV receiver.
Turn the TV on with it's remote and verify that the channel has changed.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

I was referred to this thread from AVS Forum (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1452199-official-vizio-m-series-razor-mxx1i-thread-258.html#post31321345). I have the exact same issue and Vizio exchanged my TV - same issue with the new one. I have 14 DVRs and numerous other DLNA servers, so what was apparently happening is that once connected to the network, the TV indexes the files on the DLNA servers, which takes a while. After a few hours, my TV became operable again.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, this is still happening. Just thought I would share my experience. Similar to others, a DTV house with multiple receivers and whole house viewing, deca connected to router, etc. Had the issue with 2 different routers and 2 different model Vizio TV's over the past few years.

I like Vizio TV's for extra rooms etc, good value and quality for the money. But had "the turn remote delay" issue with one a few years ago which they swapped out, changed boards, etc. to no avail. We ended up not using the smartv features on it much and just disconnected it from the internet. It calibrated beautifully so I just did not want another manufacturer's set.

Flash forward and now I just bought a new M422i-B1 for the same reasons and yup, same thing (which I suspected would happen). I get the remote delay for about a minute or two if I have the Ethernet plugged in. The problem has transcended 2 different routers and 2 different models of Vizio TV's and multiple versions of one of them.

My hi-tech solution right now is to just unplug the Ethernet cable until I want to use the Smartv features. Not a very smart solution! It sure seems like there should be a fix here. I was told the same thing the first time about the Vizio TV trying to access files. So how about allowing the user to turn that OFF? I appreciate the users that nailed down what is really causing this. I wonder if plugging in a cheap USB drive with ONE file on it would make it look at that file and ignore the rest?

I have no desire to stream over wi-fi, want to stay wired. I have pretty good network knowledge but can't think of a safe way to segregate that one TV's internet connection so it doesn't see the rest. But if a network guru knows of one that would work for a wired network, please share. 


Thanks,
BJB


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Is your ISP Centurylink by chance?

If so, I had the same issue last Christmas when I bought two new Vizio smart TV's. After turning TV on, all commands would be unresponsive anywhere from 1 to 4 minutes, and it drove us nuts.

Whether your ISP is CL or a different one, you may want to contact Vizio tech support. All the research I did, they did seem to have a fix for the problem. If I remember correctly, there were issues with Comcast service too.

Hopefully you can get your service working. My fix before tech support was to reset TV to factory defaults and skip the Internet setup. This helped completely get rid of the TV unresponsiveness when turning it on.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

By the way, I have 10 HD-DVR's on one router, WHDVR, and with or without DECA's, the issue went away after skipping Internet setup on the new Vizio.

I also did install an WiFi extender off the neighbor's Time Warner Internet and the TV's worked flawlessly with the Internet setup on the TV's.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

My ISP is TWC. It actually makes sense to me that your tv worked okay after skipping Internet Setup. Seems like the same impact as unplugging the ethernet cable. It isn't "looking" for anything so no delay. 

What was the fix for comcast? Issue seems dtv-based vs. ISP-based though. 


BJB


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

The issue doesn't seem to have anything to do with your ISP but is instead caused by the Vizio indexing the files it finds on the DirecTV boxes.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I have also noticed this issue on 1 of my 2 Vizio TVs. Both are Smart TVs, but my older 55inch in our LR doesn't have the problem, only the newer 32inch we have in our bedroom does. The symptom is that volume control won't work for up to 3-4 minutes after turning that TV on. 

If the problem is as HofstraJet suggests - that the TV is indexing the files on my 3 DIRECTV receivers - is there a way to mitigate that? Could I put that Vizio on my router's 5GHZ signal and leave my DIRECTV on the 2.5GHZ portion of my router? Or is there some way to turn media sharing off for the Vizio? Some other way where the Vizio has access to the internet but can't "see" my DIRECTV boxes?

Perhaps a little more info is neccesary: Router is a newer Linksys with 2 separate WiFi bands. The Vizio TV connects via WiFi. DIRECTV is bridged to the internet via ethernet plugged directly from router to my HR44. My 2 other DTV boxes are an HR24 and an HR22.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Perhaps media sharing can be turned off in the service menu? It is not in the regular menu. I think whether 5ghz or 2.4 the devices "see" each other. 
Perhaps Vizio could fix this after 3 years? 
BJB


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

The 2.4 and 5 bands are just different ways to access the same network so that won't solve the problem. Does your router allow you to set up a guest network? If so, set that up and allow the Vizio to use the guest network. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I was just getting ready to buy a *Vizio 70" Smart LED HDTV M702i-B3* but not so sure after reading this thread.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Just set up a guest network on your router and it will work fine.



lyradd said:


> I was just getting ready to buy a *Vizio 70" Smart LED HDTV M702i-B3* but not so sure after reading this thread.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

https://developer.yahoo.com/forum/General-Yahoo-TV-Widgets/Connected-TV-not-working-Vizio/1392997986447-780bf5d4-a902-4f3f-94c6-1a495b2b7f19/

This thread may help with some issues.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought that the 2.4 and 5 bands wouldn't separate the network, but it can't hurt to double check. 

So, a guest network WILL separate the Vizio from my other stuff? That is great news! My router does allow that so I'll handle it that way. Might as well put both Vizios on the guest net just to be sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> I thought that the 2.4 and 5 bands wouldn't separate the network, but it can't hurt to double check.
> 
> So, a guest network WILL separate the Vizio from my other stuff?


Correct, that is the sole purpose of a guest network. To give your guest internet access (WAN) while blocking access to your LAN


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrdobolina said:


> I thought that the 2.4 and 5 bands wouldn't separate the network, but it can't hurt to double check.
> 
> So, a guest network WILL separate the Vizio from my other stuff? That is great news! My router does allow that so I'll handle it that way. Might as well put both Vizios on the guest net just to be sure.


If they do create separate LANs, that'd be very unusual. 
And putting the Vizio on the guest network is a good idea.

Good luck!


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

mrdobolina said:


> I thought that the 2.4 and 5 bands wouldn't separate the network, but it can't hurt to double check.


Correct - they will not. Think of them as two doors that take you to the same room.



mrdobolina said:


> So, a guest network WILL separate the Vizio from my other stuff? That is great news! My router does allow that so I'll handle it that way. Might as well put both Vizios on the guest net just to be sure.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes - as mentioned above, it creates a separate network (or room, following the analogy above) which won't see traffic on the main network so the Vizio won't see the DirecTV boxes but will still have internet access.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It depends on the router. The last Linksys I installed only allowed an 'isolated' guest network. . . pretty much why you'd have a guest network.

The current Asus RTN66U I have allows 6 'virtual' guest networks (3 on each band). Each has an option to include the local LAN, limit time for access and different ssids / authentication / keys.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Another fix for this problem would be to install a second router cascaded off your first one. You could then assign a new IP subnet so that your TV wouldnt see the other devices. It is essentially the same thing as the wireless "guest network". 

Interestingly, I just bought a vizio UHD 4K, and have NOT noticed this behavior.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

So, it won't work because my router's guest network is accessed by a 2 step process: First you choose mynetworkname - Guest and then you have to open a webpage to put in the password. Obviously when connecting a Vizio smart TV, there is not an app that allows you to access a webpage. It's really quite strange because on the TV, the guest network shows up and has an unlocked lock symbol next to it, and when I run a connection test on that SSID, it shows as connected. But nothing works because it still can't get out to the web without entering the password. Hmmm...typing this gave me an idea of maybe not requiring a password for the guest network, but I'm not sure that is an option. 

Either way, beyond djousma's idea (I'm not sure I'm tech saavy enough to configure that plus I don't know that I want to buy more equipment), does anyone have any other suggestions? One idea I did have is to just put my Chromecast up there and disable the smart tv features/internet connectivity at the TV. The other idea is kind of the same: just disable the smart tv features and internet connectivity. We don't use those features on that TV very often anyway (Netflix almost always hangs this tv, too). Come to think of it, that's probably what I'm going to do!


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't believe I have to resort to this but a question. Still same issue with an M422i-B1 and I feel silly every time I have to plug in and unplug the Ethernet cable to use an app.

The best solution would be if someone has the service manual and can tell us if you can go in there and turn off the "media" function without turning off App internet connectivity. 

So question on setting it up on a separate subnet. I have a router with switches and 2 wireless AP's hanging off of it.
Both AP's have DHCP servers on them but they are turned off. 

How can I setup one of those 2 AP's allow the TV to connect via a separate subnet without messing up that AP's wireless connectivity and other wired clients which of course (like all normal TV's and devices) I want to "see" each other.

I was thinking if I turned on DHCP and had it serve just one number, restricted to a specific MAC address or something?

Like I said, can't believe I have to reconfigure my network to get this to work but if it is using something I already have, willing to give it a shot.

If not, I might be able to find an old router to hang off it and just set it up for that one connection.

Thanks for any thoughts,
BJB


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Thought I would post an update. 

After several calls Vizio does say they are "aware" of this issue. After two years not sure how they could not be? However it sounds like the pressure to fix it is directly related to how many calls customer service gets. Whoever reads this thread and has this issue should call Vizio customer service and make sure to open a case and document the issue.

In the interim, wonder if putting the Vizio on a DMZ would work??

BJB


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

At the risk of having a conversation with myself, I thought I would post an update in case it can help anyone else. The most recent firmware update for M series 1.60.10-020 does not appear to fix the remote freeze issue.

However as a bonus it did "enhance" the picture so if you or someone else previously calibrated your TV, it will look substantially "different" even with the exact same settings. And of course if it was calibrated before, it won't be "better". :bink:

BJB


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Vizio P70 and D* HR24- with SWiM and DECA and have not experienced this issue at all.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update BJB.

I wondered if it was ever fixed, sounds like they haven't. I've never taken mine off the guest network.

I'll try to put mine back on the regular network soon and see if they fixed the issue on my particular model.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I have a Vizio P70 and D* HR24- with SWiM and DECA and have not experienced this issue at all.


There must be multiple DVR's or other NAS-type devices on the same network in order to have the issue. One won't do it.

BJB


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a Vizio P502 and haven't seen any problems of this type. It is connected to my Actiontec router wirelessly, as is my H44 Genie. My HR24 is coax-connected to a W-CCK which is wirelessly connected to the router.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

raott said:


> The Whole Home is also directly wired to the router...


What are you referring to when you use the term "The Whole Home"?

Is this a CCK or perhaps the HR34?

Have you rebooted the router recently?

I can imagine that if the TV is trying to use the same IP address that some other device is already using (perhaps because the other device is squatting on the address) that it might get wadded up.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Guys, thanks for all the suggestions. Besides being into home theatre I am pretty strong on networking and PC's and actually have some experience with networks in my real world responsibilities.

This is definitely not a duplicate IP address issue. By "whole house" I mean DVR's that are not just attached to the satellite but to your network via either whole house or their internet connection. And again, if someone only has simple setup like a cable modem/router, a PC, and a DVR, they are not going to see the issue.

However.....if you have, well, several DVR's, other attached network devices, multiple smart TV's, the behavior is duplicated as I have found by others. However, that setup is probably not the norm. And the DVR's and other devices work, and play together just great....it is just the Vizio TV's (plural as 2 different ones, 2 different lines, 2 years apart) that locks up for 2 minutes upon turn-on.
Is it the router? No....I have had 3 different routers in the 2+ years that I have had the issue with my Vizio's. The changes did not impact the issue at all.

The fix as noted earlier in the thread is setting up a "guest" or separate leg of your network that "sees" nothing else other than the internet. I have resisted doing this just so I don't have to plug and unplug the Ethernet cable but it might come to that. Others that have had the issue like I do have fixed it this way so that really proves what the issue is.

Vizio admits the issue can be caused by a smart Panasonic TV, and supposedly fixed that, but I don't have one of those. But the behavior is similar....

They are aware of the issue....but because it does not impact everyone, or even the majority, I don't think it is a priority to fix.

A simple setting to turn off the "media reader" would solve it. I never even use Media but the TV still upon turn on goes out and tries to "see" and "read" everything.
And as far as DTV DVR's go the Vizio reading it useless anyway. It reads all the folders but you can't do anything with it. But you can browse them if you go to the media "app".

BJB


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

BJB said:


> There must be multiple DVR's or other NAS-type devices on the same network in order to have the issue. One won't do it.
> 
> BJB


I am using one Genie, 5 DVRs, and a wireless mini in total.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I am using one Genie, 5 DVRs, and a wireless mini in total.


Hmmmmm, very similar setup. All on a common network? Same leg of network? Any NAS? Other Smart TV's? Are you wired or wireless to the TV (don't think that matters). Only other variable I can think of is how many recorded shows or other things on the DVR's are on there for the TV to scan through. Mine are pretty full. But again, I am not a paid Vizio tester, just guessing! :bink:

If that is the case then I just don't know.....there were several pretty technical users with the issue (a few on this forum) that noted that those with the issue seemed to have a large number of DTV DVR's on their network.

I guess it is not real relevant as Vizio is not fixing or finding the issue. Only solution for those of us that have the issue is a discrete sub-net within your network.

Thanks for the info.
BJB


----------

